# Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester



## Erythrone (Jan 29, 2012)

Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Superb blooming! :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: All those flowers on a single spike!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Quite a display!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful blooming of that grande cross :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 30, 2012)

Amazing show of colors!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 30, 2012)

How do you grow it?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful set of blooms!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 30, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> How do you grow it?




It is a very easy grower. It is in straigh sphagnum moss. I grow it intermediate. Last year was a very warm summer and it was very happy with that! OK... I should say that "very warm summer" means that we had many days above 29 C.... The temp never exceeds 33 in the room. This year the temp was under 28 almost all of the summer because of air conditioning. Nights under 18)


Rather low light in summer, a litle more in winter (actually it grows under four to six T12 fluorescents light bulbs 48 inches long... in summer. 8 bulbs in winter (I unpluged some fluo fixtures during warm days). The foliage is 6 inches from the bulbs.

Unfortunatly the foliage has some spots this year. I will repot it after blooming. Maybe I will try a mix of rockwool with perlite and LECA because I dislike repotting every 1 or 2 year.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 31, 2012)

Wonderfully grown and quite a display.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful Tiger orchid! Stunning!! I have just ordered a RGM grande. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 4, 2012)

awesome one


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 4, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Beautiful Tiger orchid! Stunning!! I have just ordered a RGM grande. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Here is a few words I wrote about its cultivation:

_It is a very easy grower. It is in straigh sphagnum moss. I grow it intermediate. Last year was a very warm summer and it was very happy with that! OK... I should say that "very warm summer" means that we had many days above 29 C.... The temp never exceeds 33 in the room. This year the temp was under 28 almost all of the summer because of air conditioning. Nights under 18)


Rather low light in summer, a litle more in winter (actually it grows under four to six T12 fluorescents light bulbs 48 inches long... in summer. 8 bulbs in winter (I unpluged some fluo fixtures during warm days). The foliage is 6 inches from the bulbs.

Unfortunatly the foliage has some spots this year. I will repot it after blooming. Maybe I will try a mix of rockwool with perlite and LECA because I dislike repotting every 1 or 2 year._

But now I grow it in rockwool with LECA


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> It is a very easy grower. It is in straigh sphagnum moss. I grow it intermediate. Last year was a very warm summer and it was very happy with that! OK... I should say that "very warm summer" means that we had many days above 29 C.... The temp never exceeds 33 in the room. This year the temp was under 28 almost all of the summer because of air conditioning. Nights under 18)
> 
> 
> Rather low light in summer, a litle more in winter (actually it grows under four to six T12 fluorescents light bulbs 48 inches long... in summer. 8 bulbs in winter (I unpluged some fluo fixtures during warm days). The foliage is 6 inches from the bulbs.
> ...



appreciate your insights, thanks.


----------



## raymond (Jun 12, 2012)

wow very nice


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought I'd already commented on this; but, I didn't! Well, it's stunning! I love this Genus and currently don't have any. I need to change that! This one is very well bloomed. Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2012)

Easy to grow???!!! Not for me.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Here is a few words I wrote about its cultivation:
> 
> _It is a very easy grower. It is in straigh sphagnum moss. I grow it intermediate. Last year was a very warm summer and it was very happy with that! OK... I should say that "very warm summer" means that we had many days above 29 C.... The temp never exceeds 33 in the room. This year the temp was under 28 almost all of the summer because of air conditioning. Nights under 18)
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Erythrone. I now have my very own one - a grande. I want to repot as it is in straight bark -large I think- but I don't know if it is the right time to do so. Also, I noticed today that the pbulbs have shriveled already. I got it on monday after it had spent the best part of a week and a half on route from Germany. I watered on monday but today the largest pbulb looks very shriveled so I watered again. I have heard that pbulbs will shrink if too much or not enough water is given. I don't want to loose this one so any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 18, 2012)

Wonderfully grown and photographed.


----------

